# Colombia?



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thread Starter

rfield54's Avatar

Join Date: Jun 2008
Bikes:
Posts: 28
Mentioned: 0 Post(s)
Tagged: 0 Thread(s)
Quoted: 9 Post(s)

I'm considering signing up for a road bike tour in Colombia next year - probably in October or November - and was looking for suggestions and recommendations, mainly regarding the choice of a tour company. I want to do a longer tour (nine or ten days of riding), and I want the tour to include Alto De Letras. The one I'm considering is by a company called Cyclota (La Heroica. Cycling tour Colombia). An article in Bicycing Magazine a couple of months ago caught my eye (https://www.bicycling.com/culture/c...et-list-cycling-destination-youre-looking-for). The itinerary and dates really work for me.

Does anyone out there have experience with this company? There doesn't seem to be a lot of internet activity regarding this or any other Colombia bike tour.

Thanks


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Columbia? Cycling? Tour companies? 
. . . Anyone opinions?


----------



## Veloptuous (Oct 13, 2017)

Disclaimer: I’ve never been to Columbia and the most I know about it is what I’ve seen on TV. In fact my wife was hooked on this Columbian Soap Opera where the whole context of the story was these beautiful Columbian women getting breast augmentation where cocaine was used in lieu of silicone in an effort to get drugs into the U.S. I was just glad to see it’s not just the U.S. that produces completely ridiculous television programs.
 But on a serious note I did have an employee a while back who was from Columbia and still had family there, namely his father. One day his dad was kidnapped never to be seen again. Crazy stuff.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Veloptuous said:


> Disclaimer: I’ve never been to Columbia and the most I know about it is what I’ve seen on TV. In fact my wife was hooked on this Columbian Soap Opera where the whole context of the story was these beautiful Columbian women getting breast augmentation where cocaine was used in lieu of silicone in an effort to get drugs into the U.S. I was just glad to see it’s not just the U.S. that produces completely ridiculous television programs.
> But on a serious note I did have an employee a while back who was from Columbia and still had family there, namely his father. One day his dad was kidnapped never to be seen again. Crazy stuff.


Sorry man, but this is just a weird post...not at all helpful.


----------



## Veloptuous (Oct 13, 2017)

rfield54 said:


> Sorry man, but this is just a weird post...not at all helpful.


 Yes I realize that and sorry I can’t be of much help with no first had experience. I do think the Columbia cycling trip is fairly unique and not often a cycling destination of most, so if you are able to go I think you will be able to provide some great information to others who may be considering a cycling trip to the region. 
That being said I’m assuming you have done some cursory searches. It does seem like there are some companies and groups out there that do put together such trips so that is certainly promising. If I were to go on a cycling adventure in Columbia I’d be sure to go with an organized group with everything pre-planned for sure. The below link is what I found when taking a look. I will say there sure are some beautiful looking places.
https://www.redspokes.co.uk/cycling-holidays/tour-overview.php?c=8&t=26


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Veloptuous said:


> Yes I realize that and sorry I can’t be of much help with no first had experience. I do think the Columbia cycling trip is fairly unique and not often a cycling destination of most, so if you are able to go I think you will be able to provide some great information to others who may be considering a cycling trip to the region.
> That being said I’m assuming you have done some cursory searches. It does seem like there are some companies and groups out there that do put together such trips so that is certainly promising. If I were to go on a cycling adventure in Columbia I’d be sure to go with an organized group with everything pre-planned for sure. The below link is what I found when taking a look. I will say there sure are some beautiful looking places.
> https://www.redspokes.co.uk/cycling-holidays/tour-overview.php?c=8&t=26


Excellent. Red Spokes was on my short list (along with Cyclota and Colombia Cycling Holidays), but I'm definitely going with an organized tour. I need to contact them, as I can't tell if their Medellin to Bogota trip is road or MTB bike recommended (I see mostly mountain bikes on pavement in the photos).


----------



## Veloptuous (Oct 13, 2017)

Defiantly contact them and ask the question to make sure you have the right bike and gear for the particular tour. If you go be sure to post some good photos upon your return.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Whether I'd go to Columbia would depend on how many shots I had to take, and whether I could carry a pistol.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

David Loving said:


> Whether I'd go to Columbia would depend on how many shots I had to take, and whether I could carry a pistol.


Your views are antiquated...do your homework (please).


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm reviving this thread, because the landscape for Colombia bike tour companies has apparently changed - and for the worse - since this thread was last active . . . So, any recommendations for established and reputable Colombia tour companies? This would be for a possible tour in April of 2023.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry, can't help you; I'm busy preparing for my bike tour of Afghanistan, after my tour of the Crimea was cancelled.


----------

